# Western Digital WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0 WX21 3TB SATA 2.5" 6Gb/s Blue (15MM) Tivo Bolt



## Jason Mills (Oct 6, 2021)

I am selling these dirt cheap! I have 1200 of them. They are selling on eBay for 150 each prior to my posting. 59.95 each and I am offering a 60 day return period on them. Feel free to ask any questions! I am willing to discount a bulk offer!

Western Digital WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0 WX21 3TB SATA 2.5" 6Gb/s Blue (15MM) Tivo WD | eBay


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

Jason, just curious, what does "Seller Refurbished" mean? How do you refurbish a hard drive? Thanks.


----------



## Jason Mills (Oct 6, 2021)

vaquero said:


> Jason, just curious, what does "Seller Refurbished" mean? How do you refurbish a hard drive? Thanks.


Sorry this took so long to reply. They are really just removed, tested, and placed in static free bags. I changed the condition to used as it will sell better. Thanks for noticing. Refurbished usually does not sell fast as that implies they were once broken. Thanks!


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Jason Mills said:


> I am selling these dirt cheap!... ...*Feel free to ask any questions!*
> Western Digital WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0 WX21 3TB SATA 2.5" 6Gb/s Blue (15MM) Tivo WD | eBay





Jason Mills said:


> Sorry this took so long to reply. *They are really just removed, tested, and placed in static free bags*. I changed the condition to used as it will sell better. Thanks for noticing. Refurbished usually does not sell fast as that *implies they were once broken*. Thanks!


I'd be interested in a pair for '_Experimenting_' with a dead / broken, used Bolt (that I received free from a generous TCF member), depending on their ACTUAL condition. TiVo had a SERIOUS problem with the 3 TB HDDs in their Bolt units. So much so that they were exchanging them practically without question.


eBay soonersoft said:


> "This is a 15mm high SATA 2.5" DOES NOT FIT MOST laptop drives*Pulled from TIVO units*."


What EXACTLY is your source for these 1200 3TB HDDs? If they are the returned, *FAILED*, TiVo "_*replaced under warranty*_" HDDs, what did YOUR test(s) reveal to instill confidence in buyers?


----------

